
Unraveling the Enigma of Nintendo’s Virtual Boy, 20 Years Later - mariuz
https://www.fastcompany.com/3050016/unraveling-the-enigma-of-nintendos-virtual-boy-20-years-later
======
parliament32
I've been curious about the story of the Virtual Boy for a while -- it's
Nintendo's console-that-shall-not-be-named, only brought up occasionally in
"history of VR"-esque stories. This was a very good and detailed writeup of
the the console's history and the events leading up to release.

